# Ищу описание пятиголосного на правом полукорпусе баяна или аккордеона!



## ealeksey (2 Май 2013)

Друзья, колллеги!
Скажите, есть ли у кого-нибудь инструмент (баян или аккордеон) с пятиголосным правым полукорпусом? Очень интересует тембровая характеристика пятого голоса и где расположен его резонотор, а также возможные транспозиции и регистры на таких инструментах. На эти вопросы в Интернете и литературе конкретных ответов найти не удается, о баяне В. Бесфамильнова тоже по этим вопросам конкретики не найдено.

Если кто-то может внести ясность - напишите, пожалуйста, на [email protected]

Спасибо.


----------

